# One for the e-cigarette crowd



## CMAC (Jan 12, 2015)

Friend (yes really) desperate to give up but she enjoys the big inhale more than she should. She tried the ones that look like a cigarette and they were rubbish.

I see people with bigger ones with liquid and they seem to have lots of 'vapour' so needing advice to try and save her life as she has the willpower of a woman with no willpower

recommendations please for something that tastes and acts like a real fag (no jokes please) and any do's and donts appreciated.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Colin, I am a confirmed user of these, now not smoked a tobacco cigarette for 16 months! Previously I had tried the following to stop:

Will Power - Lasted half a day max
Inhalers
Gum
Patches
Hypnosis
Acupuncture
Champix (prescription drug, turned me into a grumpy nutcase and made me vomit every morning)
Allan Carr Book
Allan Carr Seminar (x3!)

Probably about it, Got given an e-cig by my brother whose boss had started importing them for a sideline. Got some juice, fired it up and never looked back!! I smoked for over 20 years and this has been the ONLY thing for ME that has worked.

In short you need the following:

A Battery
A Tank
Liquid

You can get funky with variable voltage batteries, different tanks etc, but send her here: http://www.vapeescape.co.uk/

There are hundreds of these sites, i have used this one before and they are good. I now buy my stuff from the local market.

I use a 30ml bottle of juice and that lasts me over a week and costs about 9 quid. Batteries are about a tenner and tanks from 6 quid.

A Starter kit like this : http://www.vapeescape.co.uk/Basic-Vaping-Kits/Evod-Glass-Blister-Kit/Evod-Glass-Blister-Kit.Html would be a great starting point.

I only use a brand of liquid called Hangsen. again this is personal choice and there are literally hundreds of flavours and nicotine strengths, I am now down to 12mg, will drop it to 6 soon, then know the whole thing on the head.

Let me know if you need anything else answering, happy to help someone stop the evil weed!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have been through various batteries and tanks to get the right set up. Battery wise, look for something that is at least variable voltage and, ideally, variable wattage then you can set your own strength of hit. Add to that a tank with an adjustable airflow and you can change how tight the draw is as well. 

Whilst it will not mean much to many, my best set up is an Eleaf Istick with a Kangertech Aerotank. I paid about Â£50.00 for the set up and it is perfect. The battery is small enough but lasts ages and can vape up to 20w whilst the tank holds loads of liquid, has a variable airflow and the glass tank instead of plastic produces great flavour. 

Hope that helps but ask any questions you need.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 12, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Colin, I am a confirmed user of these, now not smoked a tobacco cigarette for 16 months! 

You can get funky with variable voltage batteries, different tanks etc, but send her here: http://www.vapeescape.co.uk/

There are hundreds of these sites, i have used this one before and they are good. I now buy my stuff from the local market.

I use a 30ml bottle of juice and that lasts me over a week and costs about 9 quid. Batteries are about a tenner and tanks from 6 quid.

A Starter kit like this : http://www.vapeescape.co.uk/Basic-Vaping-Kits/Evod-Glass-Blister-Kit/Evod-Glass-Blister-Kit.Html would be a great starting point.

I only use a brand of liquid called Hangsen. again this is personal choice and there are literally hundreds of flavours and nicotine strengths, I am now down to 12mg, will drop it to 6 soon, then know the whole thing on the head.

Let me know if you need anything else answering, happy to help someone stop the evil weed!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Scott-  I looked at that site...Man there are thoosands of tubes and liquids/batteries, sooo confusing and dont want to have to buy twice if the first isnt right.

So a basic 650 evod (whatever that is) battery, a tank and liquid. 
So what liquid and strength would you say is equivalent to a normal fag? if its too far removed from normal smoking she wont stick it (she's also done the books/courses/gum that you tried with the same results)

I'm going to be paying for it (my contribution to helping her), I don't mind the cost I just dont want to have to buy twice if it's too different if you get my drift.

thanks


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Cheers Scott-  I looked at that site...Man there are thoosands of tubes and liquids/batteries, sooo confusing and dont want to have to buy twice if the first isnt right.

So a basic 650 evod (whatever that is) battery, a tank and liquid. 
So what liquid and strength would you say is equivalent to a normal fag? if its too far removed from normal smoking she wont stick it (she's also done the books/courses/gum that you tried with the same results)

I'm going to be paying for it (my contribution to helping her), I don't mind the cost I just dont want to have to buy twice if it's too different if you get my drift.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

The starter kit i showed you and something like a 30ml bottle of 18mg nicotine i would suggest. Does she smoke "normal" fags, or menthol etc? I use menthol eliquid. there are as you say though, literally hundreds!! personal choice!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 12, 2015)

GB72 said:



			I have been through various batteries and tanks to get the right set up. Battery wise, look for something that is *at least variable voltage and, ideally, variable wattage* then you can set your own strength of hit. Add to that *a tank with an adjustable airflow* and you can change how tight the draw is as well. 

Whilst it will not mean much to many, my best set up is an Eleaf Istick with a Kangertech Aerotank. I paid about Â£50.00 for the set up and it is perfect. The battery is small enough but lasts ages and can vape up to 20w whilst the tank holds loads of liquid, has a variable airflow and the glass tank instead of plastic produces great flavour. 

Hope that helps but ask any questions you need.
		
Click to expand...

cheers GB, will she really need the part in bold to start or would the starter kit Scott recommends suffice?

Any advice on liquid that tastes and feels like a real smoke?

Are the flavoured ones ok? I'd imagine its weird smoking Blueberry Pie or similar if you're used to Marlborough Lites taste.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2015)

I started on 18mg liquids when coming off Marlboro Lights if that helps.

Best bet is to have a look if you have an independent ecig shop near you. The people in them really are helpful and have pointed me in the right direction on a few occasions. They even tend to have the facility to try before you buy if the person can go in with you.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 12, 2015)

Rooter said:



			The starter kit i showed you and something like a 30ml bottle of 18mg nicotine i would suggest. Does she smoke "normal" fags, or menthol etc? I use menthol eliquid. there are as you say though, literally hundreds!! personal choice!
		
Click to expand...

Marlborough Lites, but she double inhales so needs the 'hit'. will 18mg be ok? hows that compare to a marlborough lite smoke would you think?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			cheers GB, will she really need the part in bold to start or would the starter kit Scott recommends suffice?

Any advice on liquid that tastes and feels like a real smoke?

Are the flavoured ones ok? I'd imagine its weird smoking Blueberry Pie or similar if you're used to Marlborough Lites taste.
		
Click to expand...

You do not really need it to start out, Rooter is spot on with that. I changed mine after a few months, partly because I am a gadget geek and partly to get a better vape. 

With regards flavours, it is all down to taste. I have stayed off the cigarette flavours to help me get away from that taste and tend to try different ones every month. Most people seem to get on with the Cherry flavours as they are not too sweet or something like Menthol which gives a good hit without reminding me that I have not got a cigarette in my mouth.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Marlborough Lites, but she double inhales so needs the 'hit'. will 18mg be ok? hows that compare to a marlborough lite smoke would you think?
		
Click to expand...

You can get 24mg, I never tried that strong. Overdoing on 18mg can make you feel quite sick! The starter kit i suggested C was i suppose a low cost taster into "vaping" if she likes it, then can invest in some better kit, but what i suggested is 20x better than the disposable ones you buy in the supermarket!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Marlborough Lites, but she double inhales so needs the 'hit'. will 18mg be ok? hows that compare to a marlborough lite smoke would you think?
		
Click to expand...

As I am always happy to see another person give these a go, if you DM me your address, I have a couple of fairly new batteries that I do not use, one of which is variable voltage. The other is small and ideal to carry around on a night out. I am happy to post them on free of charge.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 12, 2015)

Rooter said:



			You can get 24mg, I never tried that strong. Overdoing on 18mg can make you feel quite sick! The starter kit i suggested C was i suppose a low cost taster into "vaping" if she likes it, then can invest in some better kit, but *what i suggested is 20x better than the disposable ones you buy in the supermarket!*

Click to expand...

Thats the key Scott, she had one that looked like a cigarette, 2 puffs (or is it vapes) and its in her kitchen drawer as "totally rubbish" she told me that while double inhaling her second marlborough lite in 15 mins!

I'll get the starter pack you linked to and a 30ml bottle of juice - recommendations for fag tasting one to start?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Thats the key Scott, she had one that looked like a cigarette, 2 puffs (or is it vapes) and its in her kitchen drawer as "totally rubbish" she told me that while double inhaling her second marlborough lite in 15 mins!

I'll get the starter pack you linked to and a 30ml bottle of juice - recommendations for fag tasting one to start?
		
Click to expand...

The site i suggested do 5ml samples bottles, http://www.vapeescape.co.uk/E-Liquids/5ml-Samplers/5ml-Samplers-18mg.html?cPath=3_22

for fag tasting ones, look at tobacco blend, virginia maybe chuck a menthol in there, like greg mentioned, breaking the taste cycle i think is quite key.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 12, 2015)

24mg is what I'm on still but have not smoked a real fag in 18 months cmac,used to spend. 300 a month on fags and now only Â£25 with my vapierit ecig! No smell,feel beter for it and no more coughing in morning! Rooter is spot on with his advice.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 12, 2015)

For reference, this is the exact spare battery I have if it suits. May need advice on the best tank for it. 

http://www.ukecigstore.com/aspire-carbon-fibre-vv-1600mah-battery.html


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 12, 2015)

I got mine on 2nd January and haven't had a ciggie since. I started with the Hangsen flavours but have now got T Juice ones (much stronger tasting flavour). Not sure where you're based but Google Total E Cig shops to see if you have one near you. The guy in our local one is great and let's me test the flavours before buying. Have tried Blueberry and Strawberry but my new favourite is Red Astaire which tastes like the cough sweets cherry tunes. I smoked 20 Mayfair a day and have found 11mg strength fine for me so its really about individual preferences.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys, appreciate all the input.

It seems like it's going to be a case of 'suck it and see' (they should be using that in marketing). I'll start with buying her the 18mg stuff as she double inhales. I think you're all right about going away from the fag taste so its not associating. The sample bottles seem good for that. 
GB72's kind offer with the battery will help if it means she can increase the 'hit' or vape.


----------



## c1973 (Jan 12, 2015)

Good advice given, nothing to add other than, she'll have to break the routine as well, not just swap one hit for another (although that would at least be an improvement). 
I used them to quit successfully, but I had a program (for want of a better word) that I made up to ensure I was coming off the nicotine and not just replacing the method of getting it into my body with another. 

Imo, they do work......if you want them to.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 13, 2015)

I picked up my vape last November and not put it down since. I smoked Marlboro lights too and was going through about a carton (200) a week. I started on and have stayed with a 12mg nicotine vape. 

Like Rooter I tried everything from patches to hypnotherapy to sitting in the Chinese herbal shop with needles stuck in my head. Nothing worked, but since going to vape I have not touched a cigarette. I tried one when my battery ran out in the pub one night and it made me feel sick.

like people have already said, go to a Vape shop and they will sort her out with a set up. They will let her try some flavours and different nicotine levels to see what she likes. As Greg said I would defiantly get one with a variable voltage so she can change how much of a kick she is getting from it.


----------



## hovis (Jan 13, 2015)

Just a word of warning guy's, don't plug them into your laptop or computer to charge them.  I've had 3 this month already that have gone bang.   One caused a serious fire and another caused a bad laceration to some guys thigh.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			Just a word of warning guy's, don't plug them into your laptop or computer to charge them.  I've had 3 this month already that have gone bang.   One caused a serious fire and another caused a bad laceration to some guys thigh.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard of others exploding (did they actually explode) when they were using it.

I assumed you plugged into the mains via an Apple usb plug or similar. I would have thought the mains is more likely to explode than a laptop/PC.

I have to ask Hovis, if #1 went bang, and #2 went bang would you not question how they were being charged?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 13, 2015)

I have not had one do this. I typically use an apple charger, laptop, pocket battery or my new mains socket with inbuilt USB. I leave mine on charge all night in the kitchen, maybe i should get a charging tin just in case?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I've heard of others exploding (did they actually explode) when they were using it.

I assumed you plugged into the mains via an Apple usb plug or similar. I would have thought the mains is more likely to explode than a laptop/PC.

I have to ask Hovis, if #1 went bang, and #2 went bang would you not question how they were being charged?
		
Click to expand...

I have always used the recommended USB cable and plug and always used the mains. I have also always bought quality batteries from reputable sources and never had an issue with any of the batteries that I have owned. I know the problem does exist but I have always suspected that it is more likely poor quality batteries that are the problem. Still, I will put a cable and charged in with the battery I am sending. I have used this one for quite a while and never had a problem. Only stopped using it when I bought batteries with Micro USB charger slots.


----------



## hovis (Jan 13, 2015)

They are safer from the mains and this was the reason given to us

When plugged into mains they "take" the charge

When plugged into a laptop its "given " its charge


All 3 incident involved reputable brands


----------



## hovis (Jan 13, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I've heard of others exploding (did they actually explode) when they were using it.

I assumed you plugged into the mains via an Apple usb plug or similar. I would have thought the mains is more likely to explode than a laptop/PC.

I have to ask Hovis, if #1 went bang, and #2 went bang would you not question how they were being charged?
		
Click to expand...

They did actually explode.  The shell looked like a acme cartoon gun when its split at the end.  The woman said it went bang and sparks went every where.  All 3 incidents were separate and being charged with a laptop


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone that is thinking of starting I would strongly recommend this battery. Got one when I started and still using one. Adjustable voltage is nice and one charge will last a couple of days, or only 1 if having a bad day on the course.

http://www.vapeescape.co.uk/Vaping-Spares/Batteries--Passthroughs/Joyetech-EGo-C-Twist-VV.html

another good tip is to get a spare charger and a USB adaptor for your cars cigarette lighter. Saved me a couple of times having one in the car.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2015)

I went for a full on, big battery box mod. The biggest one will last a week and I can even charge my phone off it


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2015)

I've gone ahead and ordered a kit on the back of this this thread, about time I had a serious go at giving up.

Does vaping stop you wanting a smoke, or just make it easier to resist it?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Does vaping stop you wanting a smoke, or just make it easier to resist it?
		
Click to expand...

The hardest one for me to give up has always been the one after dinner in the evening. It's been 11 days for me now and I've probably had 3 evenings in that time where I've wanted a "proper" smoke after eating. I just go outside with the e-cig and have that instead and I've been fine and it's taken away all the cravings. Still get the nicotine hit from it and the habit of "smoking" it like a proper cig so it's stopped me from actually wanting a normal ciggie.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I've gone ahead and ordered a kit on the back of this this thread, about time I had a serious go at giving up.

Does vaping stop you wanting a smoke, or just make it easier to resist it?
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with quitting, if you need any help or advice on ecigs drop me a line


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 14, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I've gone ahead and ordered a kit on the back of this this thread, about time I had a serious go at giving up.

Does vaping stop you wanting a smoke, or just make it easier to resist it?
		
Click to expand...

My wife had smoked since she was 13 - courtesy of the local corner shop owner who used to sell loose cigs to schoolkids for their dinner money!!!

Despite several concerted attempts over 40+ years, she never managed to quit.

About 4 years ago, I bought her an electronic cigarette and she has never touched a real one since!

She has very gradually reduced the nicotine content of the liquids she uses and has now been on zero nicotine for a week

One important thing, in my experience, was ensuring that vaping was as easy as just lighting a real fag, so I have tried to always stick to simple, good quality systems. I bought her the *Totally Wicked "Curve"* a couple of weeks back. They currently have a 25% discount offer on making a kit around Â£30.

The liquids they sell are made in the USA, which gives added confidence regarding the quality. We've never had any problem with the batteries from Totally Wicked either - as far as I know they only sell 'protected' batteries, which in theory cannot be overcharged.

We have a local shop (in Wigan), but I have also ordered from them on line and had excellent service.
No connection with Totally Wicked - just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jan 14, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			24mg is what I'm on still but have not smoked a real fag in 18 months cmac,used to spend. 300 a month on fags and now only Â£25 with my vapierit ecig! No smell,feel beter for it and no more coughing in morning! Rooter is spot on with his advice.
		
Click to expand...

Having never smoked I find it hard to understand how strong the addiction must be but, spending Â£300, or more, a month on smoking illustrates this very well, there can't be a better way of throwing away money & damaging your health at the same time. A mate of mine had a heart attack two years ago and took up vaping. He's never smoked since and is something of a vaping expert. Unfortunately, although a golfer, he's not on the forum but would have been happy to pass on his opinions, although I think there's enough on here to work with.

Good luck to anyone trying to give up using this method. It's obviously effective & I don't know why more smokers aren't trying it, or,for that matter, why the government aren't encouraging it more, although I guess the evil tobacco lobbyists have something to do with it.

Â£300 a month! You could have a new set of irons every couple of months, or even afford the latest Taylormade driver every time one came out.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 14, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			why the government aren't encouraging it more
		
Click to expand...

20 cigs with a sell price of 8 quid, the government get 6.17 in tax. i think thats your answer!


----------



## Puter Putter (Jan 14, 2015)

Buy a good tank kit, spare batteries and coils plus liquid supplies before the EU / Government seriously move towards banning them. 

That is what is next in the pipeline. 

They are very effective in helping people give up imo.


----------



## eighttoeighty (Apr 16, 2015)

that is very kind of you sir giving away bats for free


----------



## Louis23 (Jul 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			20 cigs with a sell price of 8 quid, the government get 6.17 in tax. i think thats your answer!
		
Click to expand...

that exactly what I am thinking about too 
It's all controlled by global tobacco corporations who are scared about the future (ecigs).
I don't think they could restrict our access to internet and orders from so many different websites that sell ecigs right now.
PS: Just ordered a new kit from http://www.vape-compare.co.uk/electronic-cigarette-advanced-kits/all-advanced-kits/


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2015)

I have gone hardcore, got an eleaf 20w istick and a kanger aerotank.


----------



## Louis23 (Jul 2, 2015)

hehe, are you planning to quite nicotine too?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2015)

Louis23 said:



			hehe, are you planning to quite nicotine too?
		
Click to expand...

maybe at some point, am on 12mg liquid at the minute down from 18mg, but thats low on my priority list if im honest. I am now 20 months without a "real" cig!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 2, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I have gone hardcore, got an eleaf 20w istick and a kanger aerotank.
		
Click to expand...

Just moved on from that combo. Now on a 30w stick with the Kangertech sub ohm tank running 0.5 ohm coils


----------



## Rooter (Jul 3, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Just moved on from that combo. Now on a 30w stick with the Kangertech sub ohm tank running 0.5 ohm coils
		
Click to expand...

just checked, mine is the 30w one! running at 8.2w (3.6v) will check out that tank!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 3, 2015)

Comes with a rebuildable coil and tools as well if that is your thing


----------



## Rooter (Jul 3, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Comes with a rebuildable coil and tools as well if that is your thing
		
Click to expand...

nah im lazy for the sake of a few quid for a new coil. I can make them last about 6 weeks at the voltage i run them at.


----------

